# BMW extended warranty on used cars?



## KickinA (Oct 4, 2004)

Hello,

I have heard some people on this board say that it is possible to get a BMW extended warranty on a used BMW that is NOT purchased from a dealer. Is this true? If so, how does this program work? I just find that Certified Pre-Owned cars from BMW dealers seem over priced, and wanted to know if there was a cheaper alternative.

thanks


----------



## billybimmer (Mar 3, 2004)

KickinA said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have heard some people on this board say that it is possible to get a BMW extended warranty on a used BMW that is NOT purchased from a dealer. Is this true? If so, how does this program work? I just find that Certified Pre-Owned cars from BMW dealers seem over priced, and wanted to know if there was a cheaper alternative.
> 
> thanks


I bought my car from a dealership that was NOT a BMW dealership and had no problem getting an Extended Maintenance warranty by talking to some people here. I purchased the extended maintenance warranty from the dealership where the car was originally purchased. Definitely do some research before purchasing, you might be able to get better pricing by shopping around. I don't know about extending the actual factory warranty (if that is what your actually asking), even by going through a BMW dealership. You can probably go to the "Ask-A-Dealer" forum and get your questions asked by an official BMW salesperson.

Good luck


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

I thought the extended warranty was only available to the original owner of the vehicle...?


----------



## Ace (Apr 9, 2004)

you can extend both factory and maintenance warranties as long as neither one has already expired...as far as i know this is the only bmw manufacturer warranty available and it has to be bought through a dealer....the other alternative is to buy a cheaper but reputable 3rd-party warranty and some dealers will honor this...


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

Am I reading this wrong....?

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66957

I even asked my local dealer if I could buy this, and he said no b/c I wasn't the original owner.


----------

